#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > TOEFL - Preparation Tips and Guidelines >  >  Test Dates and Registration Deadlines TOEFL iBT® Test

## amos.0119

Test dates are available on the TOEFL website. The regular registration deadline is 7 full days prior to the test date. The late registration deadline is 4 business days prior to the test date, or 1 business day before the test date if you register by phone. 

For example, if your test date is Saturday,
October 13, the deadline to register online without a late fee is Saturday,
October 6. If you register by mail, your registration form and payment must be received at least 4 weeks before your earliest test date
choice. Testing start times vary; your specific start time will be in your registration confirmation.





  Similar Threads: How to Get free Material for TOEFL iBT® test How to Cancel or Change Your TOEFL iBT® Test Registration Document Requirements for TOEFL iBT® Test Registration How to Register TOEFL iBT® Test Mode of Payment of Fee for TOEFL iBT® Test

----------

